# Track day insurance for newbies



## Badders (Aug 9, 2014)

Just booked onto my first ever track day, and have been trying to sort out insurance. I have had quotes for the car including engine and transmission cover, but I assume I also need a personal injury policy to?

I take it passengers would need this to?

Anyone got any companies they'd recommend and some idea of costs?

Cheers


----------

